# (A) Hercules Rides Again !



## harpon (Apr 14, 2018)

Got this frame a few months ago from Craigslist.  An early 60's Nottingham Hercules apparently.  I actually resisted it for weeks, because of too much time on bikes, but for $20 I thought "What the Herk".  I had some 27"  3 speed coaster wheels from an 80's World Tourist, and the bars are from there too.  Here's what's done at this point:













 

 

 

 



There was some spacing difficulty on the rear axle , but nothing bad.  Replacing the Sturmey Archer with a Shimano coaster three speed I suppose. The seat post was a pain in the keester, being a 25mm seat tube and not a 1 inch 25 .4- so I spent time filing down one that I had, that I think was even a 25mm I ordered for another be a few tears back and then apparently still just a 25.4.  Rather than not be sure ordering I spent time filing it down.

The bike is incredibly light, with no handbrakes yet, and feels like picking up a track bike - almost. The 27 x 1 1/4 tires of course are lighter and roll better.  I wanted to replace the steel crank because I detest the large 48 rings they always put on three speeds, but can't pound the cotters out- it all lubricates with heavy gear oil down the seat tube, so it spins quite nicely.

    I originally thought I'd just put it together and turn it over, but I have a 350 watt 700 c wheel hub I think I might put on, with a battery on a rear rack and saddlebag baskets.  For that I'll have to replace the fork because this one takes only a tiny little axle diameter, or I'd have a alloy rim on the front already too, with a 1 1/8 tire.  I also see in the light of the sun that the paint around the head badge is a bit thin and needs some more touch.  The paint is Folk Art Shimmer Christmas green and gold, and then clear coated.

Happy Cycling and watch out for lunatics.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 14, 2018)

harpon said:


> Got this frame a few months ago from Craigslist.  An early 60's Nottingham Hercules apparently.  I actually resisted it for weeks, because of too much time on bikes, but for $20 I thought "What the Herk".  I had some 27"  3 speed coaster wheels from an 80's World Tourist, and the bars are from there too.  Here's what's done at this point:
> 
> View attachment 788213
> View attachment 788214
> ...



Have you tried setting the crank over a pipe or socket or an open jawed vise? By supporting it, you are not delivering any pressure to the BB bearings. You can then do the old John Henry on that pin. WHAM!
Great looking set of wheels.


----------



## harpon (Apr 14, 2018)

Well, I don't have a vice or much special in tools..  I just got back from an initial test ride of an electric bike I just finished- a GT step through with a 700C front 500 watt wheel motor and a 36 volt battery on the rack, and lightweight fast rolling 28mm tires.  I didn't set up pedal assist, but was stroking quite quickly on my biggest gear- Stronglight 93 39 ring x 14 cog at about 20 mph or so, so I'm thinking if I put the weaker 350 watt hub on this one, the 48 might be not a bad pedal assist at speed.  If I just sell it, It doesn't really matter.  I kinda like the vintage look of it, but there are lighter cranks out there.  Still the first gear of the Shimano hub is light enough to get me going.

Here's that bike- 6 mile round trip with three of the four power indicator light still lit at return- some pedal assist though not much.


----------



## juvela (Apr 14, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for posting!

Slightly surprised to see the plate style brake bridge on the Hercules.  

Was this a common feature with the make at one time?

Noted that the chainstay bridge is tubular.

-----


----------



## harpon (Apr 14, 2018)

I can't answer the brake thing- I'm no expert on Hercules. I always wanted to see if 700c wheels would fit on a classic three speed, and was a little surprised that even these 27s do- the fork clearance is tight though and a very short reach brake would be needed  I've been putting 700 and even 27 in cruiser forks for some time , on the china Girl two stroke builds.


----------



## harpon (Apr 14, 2018)

I did some quick searching of "Hercules Three Speed Images" on Google,and it appears the flat brake brace is more common on later ones-

https://threespeedmania.wordpress.com/2012/02/25/1968-hercules-3-speed/

Here's a 1968 male frame with the flat support and the same style crank.


----------



## juvela (Apr 14, 2018)

-----

Thank you for the response!

Tube Investments got the company in 1946 and subsequently got Raleigh in 1957.

-----


----------

